
Unlocking the Mystery of Tesla's Model 3 Ramp - Corrado
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4166809-unlocking-mystery-teslas-model-3-ramp
======
Corrado
The one thing in the article that I'm curious about is the removal of some of
the automated systems. They mention it several times and say things like
"other car manufactures learned long ago that you can't automate everything".
What process are they talking about? Final assembly? Paint? And why can't you
automate these areas? Are the robots not subtle enough or smart enough? I
would like to know more.

